# Altana



## Laetacara

Hola, quiero poner título a un cuadro mío y quisiera preguntar cómo se traduce en Español el termino arquitectónico "altana". En italiano es como una pequeña casita que sobresale del techo de un edificio, es una construcción cubierta y a menudo tiene amplios ventanales. He buscado en la Wikipedia pero no encuentro la palabra exacta. Pongo una imagen así espero sea más fácil entender.  ¡Gracias!


----------



## Elxenc

Hola :

Algo difícil contestar con una palabra que seguro existirá en arquitectura. Yo describiendo edificios, sobre todo de finales del XIX o de las primerías de del XX que solían rematarlos con estas construcciones, he visto que se suele llamarlos : edículos o templetes.

Espera a ver si llegan más aportaciones.

Saludos.


----------



## Laetacara

Hola Elxenc, en efecto la estructura es muy similar. Buscando en Google me parece entender que los edículos o templetes no se construyen arriba a un techo, pero voy a ver con más atención.  Gracias!


----------



## King Crimson

En el diccionario de Laura Tam altana es traducido como _mirador_ (y específica “arch.”), pero no estoy convencido de que esto sea correcto en tu caso. En efecto, las imágenes que encontramos en Google no muestran una estructura similar a la que describes, sino son más parecidas a unas garitas o a una especie de terraza o superficie plana desde donde observas el entorno o el paisaje.
Creo que haya otro termino más adecuado en arquitectura para definir esta construcción pero vamos a ver si los demás tienen otras sugerencias.


----------



## Laetacara

Ciao King Crimson, gracias por tu sugerencia. He puesto “mirador” en la búsqueda de google imágenes, yo también pienso, como tú has dicho, que si bien la función quizás fuera justamente la de mirador, el término “altana” representa una estructura diferente. Me pregunto si es tan solo difundida en Italia, y por eso no hay equivalente en otro idioma... vamos a ver!


----------



## olimpia91

Si la _alatana_ en cuestión es como la de la foto yo traduciría como_ torrecilla_.
Ver_ belvedere _y _altana _en la Wikipedia.


----------



## King Crimson

En el artículo de Wikipedia sobre Belvedere se lee que “Un belvedere puede construirse en la parte superior de un edificio de manera que se tenga esa bella vista. La estructura en sí del belvedere puede adoptar cualquier forma, puede ser una *torrecilla*, una habitación con techo abovedado o una *galería abierta (en italiano, una altana)*.”
Así, parece que _torrecilla_ es una de las formas de _belvedere_ y que _altana_ corresponde a una _galería abierta_. Además, he encontrado este artículo en un periódico de Santo Domingo, donde estas estructuras son llamadas _miradores_ (como sugería el diccionario de Laura Tam).
La trama se complica…


----------



## Laetacara

Hola Olimpia, ¡gracias por tu traducción! 

Ciao King Crimson, gracias por el enlace, he leído el artículo y aparece además el término “torreón” que realmente me gusta mucho. En efecto como yo necesito una palabra tan solo por poner título a un cuadro, no es importante que sea tecnicamente correcta sino más bien que sea sugerente, ¡así que ahora puedo escoger entre muchas! Me encanta también la imagen del artículo


----------



## Elxenc

Hola y buenas tardes:


Al menos por España, el término que más fácilmente se entendería, para definir esa construcción, de los que habéis usado sería el de torreón , pero se suele reservar para edificios quasi medievales o renacentistas, ya que el edículo suele ser más recio-grande y tiene cuanto menos una habitación . Escribiendo el mensaje me ha venido a la mente el término "casilicio", aunque , por la zona que habito , que es zona bilingüe (catalán/valenciano junto con el castellano), se reserva para las construcciones que hay en algunos puentes medievales, y en ellos se ponían santos cristianos que protegían el paso de los viandantes sobre esas construcciones  https://www.google.es/search?q=casi...a=X&ei=Ko1vVPaxL4bfatOSgZgO&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAjgK.

Quizás si la construcción es ligera podríamos hablar de "una torrecilla". Galería no la aconsejo pues en España se entendería un mirador/belvedere pero insertado en una planta, no exento y sobre el tejado del edificio como parece que se usa "altana".

Seguimos buscando.

Saludos

P.D. He mirado en el diccionario italiano-catalán y para "_altana_" da las palabras "*porxo*" (porche) o "*mirador*"


----------



## Elxenc

King Crimson said:


> .../...
> *Creo que haya* otro termino más adecuado en arquitectura para definir esta construcción pero vamos a ver si los demás tienen otras sugerencias.



Disculpa por si fuera un error "teclae" tuyo,  pero la frase como la has escrito creo que "_*no sea/es correcta*_" . Actualmente usamos , por España, más el indicativo, aunque vaya precedida por un "Creo que" : Creo que *no* haya...; creo que _*quizás*_ haya; o incluso: Creo que *quizás no *haya...

Saludos


----------



## Laetacara

Hola Elxenc, i creo que por mi propósito el término que más se ajusta es “torreón”, también me gusta el sonido de la palabra, aunque desde el punto de vista de una persona de habla itálica (como yo) tiene un matiz, como puedo decir... ¿grandioso? que no corresponde mucho a la idea que tengo por mi cuadro. También “torrecilla” me gusta. Leyendo todas vuestras aportaciones me doy cuenta que lo que me parecía univoco en realidad no lo es. Creía yo que lo que nosotros llamamos “altana” era algo difundido en todos los países, pero veo que en cada lugar hay pequeñas o grandes diferencias, así que hay palabras específicas por edificios que a la vista se parecen mucho, pero se diferencian por su uso, dimensión o intento. ¡Interesante!  
Gracias por tu ayuda.


----------



## Neuromante

Usa "mirador". Al fin y al cabo es un cuadro, la gente va a ver de qué se trata y ese título al menos no se contradice con la imagen no va a traer asociaciones distintas a las que tú buscas


----------



## Laetacara

Hola Neuromante, pues tienes razon... ¡la verdad es que me pongo muy pesada cuando se trata de eligir un titulo! 
Gracias y un saludo


----------



## Neuromante

Saliéndonos un poco de la respuesta estrictamente lingüística: ¿Palomar? Hasta cierto punto se suele usar para referirse a lo de la imagen. Claro que siempre con "una especie de" delante


----------



## Laetacara

¡Ay qué bonito “palomar”! El sonido de la palabra me gusta mucho, además puede ser un buen contraste con la imagen, ya que no es un cuadro realístico y voy a poner animales feroces en el interior, quizás un título así es una buena “pincelada” surreal... me lo voy a pensar, muchas gracias y feliz domingo


----------



## Neuromante

Si lo vendes quiero mi porcentaje


----------



## Laetacara

creo que serà muy improbable, pero "mai dire mai"!


----------

